
Duct tape RFID tag #1  - wglb
http://scanlime.org/2011/05/duct-tape-rfid-tag-1/
======
joshu
A quick scan of the author's blog indicates some serious skill. Some good
reading in there.

Wish I could justify having a hardware hacker at the office.

------
mhb
If you want to buy a reader and RFID tags:

[http://www.parallax.com/tabid/768/txtSearch/rfid/List/0/Sort...](http://www.parallax.com/tabid/768/txtSearch/rfid/List/0/SortField/4/Default.aspx)

~~~
m_eiman
The Phidget RFID thingie comes with a code library that's very easy to use,
supports many OSes and networked connections to devices connected to remote
computers.

<http://www.phidgets.com/products.php?category=14>

